# Swap mountain bike for road bike



## paulyboy90 (21 Jan 2016)

Considering swapping my mountain bike for a road bike , what I have is a stag forme in white, with slx shifters , deore group set , hydrolic disc breaks , alex rims , rockshox recon silver forks ,

good running order , after a nice road bike preferably a 60 size 55 was to small for me , please pm me offers many thanks


----------

